# '64 impala



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok i am new to lil and this is my first serious build and everything has to be touched up on the body, and interior tell me what you think(remember this is my first serious build and hoping to do more and get better.) the body.... still sneeds touching up, decals and clear.









the interior.... stills needs touched up alot lol 










the chassis . im not sure if this was the right way to raise the suspension and stuff but for me it looks alright and good enough i decided to go eith the 3 wheel pose.








and 









but tell me what you think so far and i still need to build an engine, lost my other one somewhere but i will have a detailed engine all wired up. i am actually taking my time on this build and hope to do many more, still gotta get used to painting and stuff but so far i think its good. :biggrin:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

go to scalelows.com n get some smaller wheels n thats it but the paint n interior looks pretty good n also get some foil just my 2 cents on detail

welcome to layitlow


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD FOR 1ST BUILD


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

o yeah i forgot to add that in that i got to foil it and lorider...22's and nothing lesss lol idk im going with these rims for now i will look into more later but thanks alot


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

sorry if i sounded like a dick or somethin jus helpin out but yuh for a first time looks good


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

nope you werent being a dick its just i like the big rims on it and the pic of the body in here is the one with 1 coat of white on the roof , i did another coat going to take the tape off soon and take pics


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

and thanks for all the inputs and comments


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

n/p


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Go with the some 13,s


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ill think about the rims later but for now its touching up the interior, and body, then i gotta foil, put decals and and clear and have to find an engine lol


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

tho sum tho sum d'z on that bitch


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

dont they sell engines on scalelows anybody


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks good! I like the big rims, only thing I'd say is look for some lo pro tires...other than that good build and keep it up! Oh yeah..welcome to LIL!


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

they might but idk we will see about the engine, im gonna work on the rest of touching up and what not for now


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

And yes they got engines on scalelows....also detail master has some, but i think they are mostly like racing engines.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ill be back soon


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

nice ride cord yeah man get sum d;z but the 3 wheel is deadly and shit welcome to lil


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

welcome to LIL homie, 
Looks pretty good so far


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

alright here is a pic of the body with another coat of white on the roof but still needs a little touch up on the blue









and








im not sure if they sell flocking around my city but i might be able to start buying online now cause you guys got everything on here lol but we will seen soon


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well i got some work done and i think i found the rims im going with tell me what yeah think...














































alright tell me what you think about that and i like those rims alot and look good on the car.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I think you need to pick up one of my wheel sets I'm selling, those tires look way big


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

post some picslet me see, and i would prefer some blue in the rims and white walls. but lets just see some pics


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

NICE WORK MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Feb 3 2007, 09:37 PM~7168265
> *post some picslet me see, and i would prefer  some blue in the rims and white  walls. but lets just see some pics
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=316411

:biggrin:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ty and anyone that wants to post up some pics of rims that would go nice with the car you might have a buyer :biggrin:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

heres the trunk dont know if theresanything more to do to it, if so post away and tell me what to add


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd go with some blue wires...bigpoppas a good guy to buy from too. Other then that, its lookin good. I like those decals that come with that kit. Keep building bro! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

sorry for the crappy pic dont know what happened


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

well bigpoppa do you take money orders? and ill keep you in mind


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 3 2007, 02:25 PM~7165812
> *Go with the some 13,s
> *


X 2 looks good though Welcome


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Feb 3 2007, 09:58 PM~7168414
> *well bigpoppa do you take money orders? and ill keep you in mind
> *


yep


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good man 
i agree smaller wires or some lowprofile tires on the big wires


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

yo i aint spamming but, cord yo monday we go isaac :uh: well now il save my lunch munney for modeling supplies :biggrin:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah you taking a lunch there? cause around there, there like no resteraunts lol only cafetiria in school lol


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

lol im whoring up ur topic but yeah ur lucky u live close to isaac if i was to go anywhere id have to go to seven eleven or mowhawk il prolly bring a lunch no more wendys,McDonalds,Chicken delight,burger king etc :thumbsdown:


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

ohh and bro that sparetime hobbys has pegesus wheels i think behind the counter next time you ask him if he gots any wires


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

o yeah i mgiht be able to buy some rims and flocking and what not off here parents are going to let me but only money orders lol so when they allow me i will get some stuff and just tell me if you need anything and i could pick it up and you could just pay me at school or sometime.


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah that'd work i wanna get sum black flocking cant find any hobby shops in thish shit town that carrys


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

are u gunna get real bmf or use chrome tape i think u should jus get the bmf its better i tried the neech way and its not worth it lol


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

i probably use the bmf but my dad is still unsure about this net buying stuff but idk he will let me probably but idk we will see theres soo much i wanna buy lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Feb 4 2007, 01:42 AM~7169497
> *i probably use the bmf but my dad is still unsure about this net buying stuff but idk he will let me probably but idk we will see theres soo much i wanna buy lol
> *


is it cuz the sites LAYITLOW and he thinks its a bunch of scammers thugs n wannabes on here, i bet he owuld let ya buy off ebay... theres a feedback section on here, and if u want them rims of king of rims, hes a very dependable guy and well known on here and can be trusted, ive seen alotta ppl buy from him and alot of the others.. pretty much the people with alot of post and builds posted up


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

haha true


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 4 2007, 12:49 AM~7169529
> *is it cuz the sites LAYITLOW and he thinks its a bunch of scammers thugs n wannabes on here, i bet he owuld let ya buy off ebay... theres a feedback section on here, and if u want them rims of king of rims, hes a very dependable guy and well known on here and can be trusted, ive seen alotta ppl buy from him and alot of the others.. pretty much the people with alot of post and builds posted up
> *


nawman hes been reading and stuff on here and its because we were ripped off before from net buying similar to this but hes seen about those other guys that say they are going to buy but never send money but im pretty sure i know who the good people are on here and who are the people that scamm you but we will see, it depends cause i called my local hobby shop and hes ordering some wires for me and they should be there in 1 and a half weeks - 2 weeks but hes getting tuner rims, lowrider rims, muscle like all the rims. and justin spare time hobbie sells flocking just some colors but talk to the guy and he will order it for you cause i asked for some wires today and he said hes gonna order wires and more rims.


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

deadly il have to drop in sumtime we should get him to order a buunch of shit


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well thses rims look alright on the car car tell me what you think lol i went with smaller size then those other hugh ones lol.
































































ok well tell me what you think and i still need to build an engine lol just looking for one around my house somewhere but it will be detailed and wired .........hopefully lol


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

wheels r wayyy to big


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

well i think they are just right, but thatnks for the input


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 5 2007, 07:32 PM~7183636
> *wheels r wayyy to big
> *


 " do it big or dont do it at all", well i guess i wont put tires on my car.....


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

cord did u just paint the rims that came with that kit looks nice i might do the same jus paint the wheels that i got for the gto to match the gto paint scheem blue with lighter blue bubbles :biggrin:


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

car looks good and with all due respect, it could use a color sanding and more clear. and of course foil that shit and it will look super clean. as far as the wheels though, bro go with some aftermarkets. pegasus 1109's would be absolutely perfect!! overall though its looking really nice. good work man! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

looks good. jus a question, didnt ur kit come with another set of tires? mine did that i had n they were smaller. but looks good


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]] (Aug 24, 2006)

Those are the stock rims for the Revell 64 am I right? Try to pick up some aftermarkets, but it's lookin good so far.


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]] (Aug 24, 2006)

> *looks good. jus a question, didnt ur kit come with another set of tires? mine did that i had n they were smaller. but looks good*


Yeah, the 2n1 64 imp (which I believe is what this is) comes with a smaller tire, just seems he opted not to use 'em.


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah the bigger tire threw me off a lil till i realized the tires was from the stock hubcap wheels


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i think those tires are perfect, IMO


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

i think they look pretty good as well but the white walls seem to close to the rim or sumthin


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

It looks good, everyone is just used to seeing aftermarket rims. For a first build its great! Keep building, lets see that next project you got!


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sinister_@Feb 6 2007, 01:33 PM~7190263
> *car looks good and with all due respect, it could use a color sanding and more clear. and of course foil that shit and it will look super clean. as far as the wheels though, bro go with some aftermarkets. pegasus 1109's would be absolutely perfect!! overall though its looking really nice. good work man! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 i didnt clear it at all yet i will soon


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [[UnFaDeAbLe]]_@Feb 6 2007, 03:06 PM~7191119
> *Yeah, the 2n1 64 imp (which I believe is what this is) comes with a smaller tire, just seems he opted not to use 'em.
> *


 these are the lowrider rims with stock tires i tried the lowrider tires and it looked wayyyy to small but i will see how it looks quick and post pics up soon and see if its better


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Feb 6 2007, 07:28 PM~7193515
> *i think those tires are perfect, IMO
> *


 ty i think the tires look good as they are too


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 6 2007, 10:36 PM~7195897
> *It looks good, everyone is just used to seeing aftermarket rims. For a first build its great! Keep building, lets see that next project you got!
> *


yeah i think im gonna start working more on the next project, it will be a 55 chevy nomad i will have pics sometime soon


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

o yeah 1 quick question do i foil the car first then clear? or clear then foil?


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

foil then clear, but i think sum ppl clear then foil then clear again, what ever keeps ur boat floatin brotha  :thumbsup:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Feb 9 2007, 07:46 AM~7217192
> *foil then clear, but i think sum ppl clear then foil then clear again, what ever keeps ur boat floatin brotha   :thumbsup:
> *


 ok ty going to do that sometime this week


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

cord i got that navy blu detail master flocking from hobbytown usa last one
and last color too


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well the impala project is still going on i need to buy some clear and foil for it tho, i also need to start that engine, i keep saying to myself to start it everday but i keep putting it aside, but ima get to it soon welll as 87burb said i will show you what my next project will be, a 55 nomad and now when i post it up i decided to go with these rims because on a wagon it dont look to good with small rims on it so dont be hating on it i sitll think it looks nice, i primed it all up and put 1 very thin coat of paint on it tell me what you think tho. 
the body primed up...









primed body with rims on it...









now the very thin coat on it .. rear end..









now the front end..









now the side view...










ok now i found these speakers and they fit perfectly in the trunk so tell me what ya think if i should put them in there or not..









ok tell me what you think and this one ima flock the interior but not the seats i just dont like the flocked seats in a model.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD JUST THE TIRES ON THOSE WHEELS NEED TO BE SMALLER :biggrin:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well a little more of the interior and what it looks like now ..









and...









and..









and.









and









tell me what ya think about it. i amm going to build a switch box but idk if i should have the dashboard mounted switch box or just have the wire running to the dash and have the box laying on the console or seat, any ideas would be nice and thank you.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

o yeah and i cleaned up the blue marks on the white after i took the pics so they aint there anymore lol


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 17 2007, 10:50 PM~7288670
> *LOOKS GOOD :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


ty this is my first build where i am trying to detailall the parts and im really taking my time on it it has been 1 month on this car so far and usually i would wanna build them in like 1 weekend lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Coming along nicely, keep it up!


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 18 2007, 12:19 AM~7289029
> *Coming along nicely, keep it up!
> *


ty for the comment


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Feb 18 2007, 12:01 AM~7288731
> *ty this is my first build where i am trying to detail all the parts and im really taking my time on it it has been 1 month on this car so far and usually i would wanna build them in like  1 weekend lol
> *


detail ur trunk, plumb ur pumps and wire them and ur batts


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 10:09 AM~7290201
> *detail ur trunk, plumb ur pumps and wire them and ur batts
> *


ok any good pics on how i should do it?


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

that interior looks good. almost exactly like mine on my 64. keep it up


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

btw this is 65 lorider


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

good job bro, keep it up...as i said before just take your time and you'll do fine. I used to pop models out real quick and here lately i've been slow building them. You're off to a good start, get a couple more coats on that wagon and it'll be lookin good!


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah it still needs more coats but will come soon


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well i am still working on those 2 projects but i came across this old escalade i built lol really crappy so i started to take it apart(that is where the speakers came from that are is in the nomad) well i went and picked up anotehr one for $15 at wal-mart and i was using the old one to cut up and practice if it turns out nice i will paint it up and put it on the new escalade kit i got the only thing is its hood aitn open, it dont come with a motor so i will see what i will do for that here are some pics of the new one and the older one.








i cut the hood off on this one and i hope to cut the hood in half now and make it open on the sides so it goes from closed to straight up on the sides but we will see.








some small tires..









little bit bigger, if i do this the rimes will be chrome or something to match interior.








this is how it will look if i raise it up.
now do you think i should make it a normal escalade or should i make it like a pickup truck or the other escalade? not to sure but these are pics of what it would look like just ignore the paper it is there to make you see a better image of what it would look like.









other escalade.. and








the pickup version.. heres some more pics of the 64 impala if i were to go lowrider..































tell me what ya think


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

:biggrin: if u could get a old truck bed to fit the escalade would be sick as a ppick up 
[not sut] cuz it would be harder
pretty nice so far


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Already been done :biggrin:


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

what truck did u hack up for the bed lner thing


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

This is made from the Escalade and the Silverado! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 22 2007, 11:39 PM~7331839
> *Already been done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DONE Looks like started to me LOL! 


Heres 1 i did the week the kit cam e out but i sold it along time ago to Phatsa


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

cadillac should put a truck like that into consideration to compete with lincolns mark lt not a pos 4 foot box 
ext


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn, ya'll need to finish those kits! 

I'd say cut the thing up into a truck and use a bedcover so you dont need to worry about the inside of the bed. Pick up some bondo putty and get out the xacto! i need to start with the trucks again, looks like fun!


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah i liek the truck like that minidreams i might do a pickup and just do a bed cover so i dont gotta deal with the inside but i never knew it was done before didn't see any thing so i thought i would post it up and see... butits been done but i think i might still do it cause it will be good practice for me.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

alright got some progress on the hood lol i cut it in half sanded, and kinda kinged 1 side, this is my first hinging and i didn't know what materials to use so i took a piece of solder and 2 pieces of the parts tree (1 cm long each) i drilled a hole the same size as the solder in the center of the parts tree and put the solder in each side and glued the piece of parts tree onto the car. i have no idea whats the good way but i decided to do this and this solder dont ripp when you bend it alot so i can now position the hood anyway i want it like open half opened or closed. here are some pics of it .. aint done that side gotta do another hinge at the back part and plz tell me if this is a way you guys hinge lol probably this is the cheap way idk tho but it works for me! :biggrin: :biggrin:

























tell me what you think.


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

:biggrin: nice man !! that the northend hinge right there man haha


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

also i started on my gn but keepit a gn not goin to do a regal gn's are better :biggrin: imo but i gotta nice color for it its a black metallic pearl just painted the engine/tranny looks good


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

nnice and yeahman the northend hinge lmao


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well i did some more work to the escalade i decided to go with the pickup style like minidreams did i like it like that, i just cut it up didnt sand yet, and i am going to put a bedcover over it so i dont have to deal with the inside lol. here are some pics tell me what you think, o yeah i still gotts hinge the other side of the hood im doing it atm.









































tell me what you think so far. i still gotta putty up the door lines for the back doors.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

:biggrin: deadly


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah im just cutting the interior right now so it fits the truck


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

nice
what are you gunna do for the back window


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

post pics of the interior i might do this to a suv too


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

cool
you can use the rear window, just mold it in...


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

yup im using the rear window and for the tail gate i already cut it and it wont be hinged it will be molded shut since ima just leave a bed cover on it. i will post pics soon.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

didnt know the rear window would fit thats good :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well idk what kinda of bondo or putty i should use but anyways thought i would post this up to see if it would work(used it on a real vehicle) just laying around so tell me if it would work lol ty.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

haha foorgot to add pic lol here it is


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

justin this is what the interior looks like so far, its not going to be this color but these are the parts im using


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I use bondo spot and glazing putty, you can pick it up for less then 4 dollars at walmart in the auto section. Pick up some plastic applicaters for it too. 

Lookin cool so far, are you going to fill in the 3rd brake light?


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

not sure i think i might or you think it wont go good?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 24 2007, 08:03 PM~7344583
> *I use bondo spot and glazing putty, you can pick it up for less then 4 dollars at walmart in the auto section. Pick up some plastic applicaters for it too.
> 
> Lookin cool so far, are you going to fill in the 3rd brake light?
> *


 opps i misread what you said about the 3rd brake light, did yo umean fill it in with bondo or fill it in with the brake light lol cause i might keep it there but tell me what you think i should do lol.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well a little progress on the escalade i am going to put the bed cover on probably today or tommorow not to sure tho but i got the back window in here it iss....









and...








well tell me what you think


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

yo thats some good work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ty this is the first model i have cut up and actually used bondo and so far its turning out good im off to do the bed cover now so be back later.


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

lookin good man


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

lookin good, but did you split the hood???

if you did, you shoulda left a part of the hood, the strip down the center, molded into the front end, so that you could have a jam on both sides that hte hood wont fall through


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

you can jus custom make sum jams or w/e so the [hoods] dont fall through like under neath in the seam he could jus put sum strips of plastic stickin out out like a few mm's out its hard to explain but i know what im talkin bout :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

these are some great looking first builds! i like the murals on the impala! by the way, them "kit wire wheels" that come in kits...really bite , but i understand you are using them because that is all you have. i used some on my last low too. here is how nice good wires look. also on the 55 nomad, the wheels are way too big and too wide. there are plenty of wheels made that will fit the car without having to make too many modifications. here is also a pic of a 55 nomad project i have. when i get to the nomad again, i will remove the inner fender wells, but the rear i will have only to replace the wells.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Feb 26 2007, 06:32 PM~7357737
> *you can jus custom make sum jams or w/e so the [hoods] dont fall through like under neath in the seam he could jus put sum strips of plastic stickin out out like a few mm's out its hard to explain but i know what im talkin bout :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: not what im talking about------

the hood is split in teh center to hinge OUT away from each other----

so when it closes, there is nothing in the center to stop the hood from falling through and not being flush-----if a strip was left molded in of the hood, a jam could be made all the way around


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Lookin good, did you get the bed cover made yet? Pick up a big for sale sign and use that for your bed cover! Worked good for me. 

And mitch, are you talking about the hood falling thru? It will be held up by the radiator support...should line up and help it fit right.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 26 2007, 07:14 PM~7358147
> *Lookin good, did you get the bed cover made yet? Pick up a big for sale sign  and use that for your bed cover! Worked good for me.
> 
> And mitch, are you talking about the hood falling thru? It will be held up by the radiator support...should line up and help it fit right.
> *



the front will be, but will the back be held up???


even if it will be, it was just a tip, to make it more realistic because if it were real, and it rained, rain would always get on the engine


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah i know what your saying, but for display purposes i'm sure he'll leave them open lol


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 26 2007, 06:50 PM~7357900
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: not what im talking about------
> 
> the hood is split in teh center to hinge OUT away from each other----
> ...


lol were on the same page but i cant put it in words


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

i almost got the bed cover made and i used the for sale sign for it , the hood wont fall through, it will be left open but i used a crappy way of hinging it, i took 2 pieces of the parts tree and drilled a hole through the center of each one, then i took a piece of solder that dont break when you bend it much, then i stuck it through the middles and glued the plastic pieces of the parts tree to the hood and body, it wont fall through for sure, it can stay in any position but i will have something for show to hold them up tho but like 87burb said its for display i am trying to make it look like something really custom, its not like you would see this in real life like someone chopping up an escalade to a pickup, i know minidreams made a model and i am kinda copying that and i know there was another one made but i just wanted to open the hood like that cause it looked cool. but thanks79 burider, mitch, and 87burb i will post progress pics later


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

uffin: gunna be sick i jus got in from washin up the malibu then came to check out the progress lol now i gotta 1:1 scale to work on :biggrin:


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

does any one got exact specs for the materials needed for hinging work any input would be greatly apreciated(spelling) :biggrin:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well i used that BONDO SPOT GLAZING PUTTY to do the bed cover and it never dried! its been sitting for 2 days now and i just took the bed cover off and threw it out, i got rid of the bondo on the ody and now i need a new suggestion for what kind of bondo to use because that aint working, i used this other bondo for the window but it was old and like hard so i threw it out i might go buy that again but i have to mix it with a hardener before i put it on and its very messy. any suggestions will help.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

you may have bought the bondo that requires a hardner to be added to it. lookin good though.


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

the bondo didnt dry in two days ?? usually when u use little ammounts at a time it will dry in like 30 minutes


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

i used like the smallest amount ever on the side of the bed cover and by the back window, and this bondo was pre-mixed it said it on the back of the cover. idk i might go looking around for some kind later.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Feb 27 2007, 10:27 PM~7368406
> *ok well i used that BONDO SPOT GLAZING PUTTY to do the bed cover and it never dried! its been sitting for 2 days now and i just took the bed cover off and threw it out, i got rid of the bondo on the ody and now i need a new suggestion for what kind of bondo to use because that aint working, i used this other bondo for the window but it was old and like hard so i threw it out i might go buy that again but i have to mix it with a hardener before i put it on and its very messy. any suggestions will help.
> *


I use that putty all the time and have never had a problem with it, drys most of the time with in 20 to 30 min and I can start sanding it. Maybe yours was old or something. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 28 2007, 03:33 PM~7374794
> *I use that putty all the time and have never had a problem with it, drys most of the time with in 20 to 30 min and I can start sanding it. Maybe yours was old or something.  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


it was just bought at my walmart for $4.25 i believe and i got home opened it and was going to use it and then it never dried and i only used a little amount on the seam part i didnt use much and it was still sticky after 2 days and i have heard from like 4 people now that they use that putty all the time and it was great, i believe it is and maybe i got the rotten apple out of the bunch.


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

any one use squadron whats it like


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Feb 28 2007, 05:38 PM~7374845
> *it was just bought at my walmart for $4.25 i believe and i got home opened it and was going to use it and then it never dried and i only  used a little amount on the seam part i didnt use much and it was still sticky after 2 days and i have heard from like 4 people now that they use that putty all the time and it was great, i believe it is and maybe i got the rotten apple out of the bunch.
> *


Yeah thats what I ment that it was old from the store. I know sometimes when I've had some sitting around for a while it's not as good as when I first opened it.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

looks good homie


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

well i might go buy another tube of that bondo spot glazing putty and see how it goes and ty leo and biggC


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

if bondo gets old all the oil seperates form the hardening agent shit


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

oi kwell i found out something that is screwed up now supposivly i was taking pics of the stuff on my camera then connecting it to my comp and using it through microsoft word 2003 and it was really quick so then today i tried posting up some pics cause i just got 81 gel pens of all colors any color you can think of is in this package. its insane so anyways it says i have to buy word 2003 and its messed i cant put any pics on now so i guess i gottta install kodak lol


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

sucks about the bondo bro, it works real good for me too. I let it dry for awhile when i put it on real thick but thin amounts dry real fast. Maybe next try will work. Where did you get the gel pens? 81 of them, damn.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah 81 gel pens for only $17.69!!!!!! really cheap and they work soo good i wish i could post pics of them but i will get kodak tommorow or this weekend for sure on my other comp to post pics of them its like every color possible and they got like different shades of the same colors its really nice i got it from Costco


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well i got some bondo today its almost 9pm here so ima try it out tommorow and see how good it works.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hey .... with the bondo, what i do is shake it vigerously for a minute, i dont know why it helps but it does, then after you put it on a paper plate... mix it around with whatever your going to use for a while,,, it will shrink a lil bit when your mixing... thats just because its taking out all the lil air bubbles... then put it on very lightly and you should be able to sand in thirty minutes or so....


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

wagon guy do you use the spray bondo that comes in like a whip cream can? i seen thaat at my wal-mart when i picked this up and another question is i seen some bondo with the name bondo glazing and spot putty is that what you guys use?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 3 2007, 03:22 PM~7397501
> *wagon guy do you use the spray bondo that comes in like a whip cream can? i seen thaat at my wal-mart when i picked this up and another question is i seen some bondo with the name bondo  glazing and spot putty is that what you guys use?
> *



Thats what I use, just open the tube and put it on. Don't have to waste time mixing it.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

well ya biggc, thats what i use, i justtake the extra 30 seconds to mix so all the little air bubbles are gone, there tiny air bubbles so you dont see um, but after it dries you sill see a few little hooles in the putty, thats the tiny airbubles right there... :thumbsup:


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

its best if u squeeze the putty tube before squirting it out to mix the gel shit and mix it around after it comes out


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

alright ty guys i will pick that up it was only $3.27 at my walmart


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well its been awhlie since i posted pics but i have to put it into kodak on my other comp then send the pics to my email then it take slike 3 hours for me to recieve them then i gota upload them onto photobucket then post it takes forever lol but im gettin gkodak on this comp soon so it iwll be faster llol but here are some pics of just screwing around and doing little things, i havent got any pics of the escalade yewt but the bed cover is on and its all sanded ima do the other side of the hood, then some interior then shoot some primer on it and take pics but here is a pic on the side panels to a 64 imp i was just screwing around with and heres pics of the gel pens and the work they did is on the panels and a pic of another 64 imp frame all chrome, i got the duplicolor chrome paint and it seems to work out nice tell me what ya think.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

opps forgot about the pics again and clicked add reply fast lol here they are,


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

That chrome looks good!! Those pens are nice, walmart has them?


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

nope wal-mart dont have them around here they might around you tho, but i got them at Costco i dont know if they are canadian only not to sure but they have them at my costco for only $17.96 or something close to that i know its in the $17 lol but yeah very cheap


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn good deal. Is that the chrome spraypaint from duplicolor?


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

yes it is i bought it at wal-mart it happened to be uner the shelf that the bondo was on so i seen it and grabbed it, it was $8.96 and i thougti would giv eit a try and to me that looks real nice.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah i like it alot, used it once, came out clean. But your's looks real good.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 3 2007, 11:07 PM~7400991
> *Yeah i like it alot, used it once, came out clean. But your's looks real good.
> *


ty i was happy that i came across this at wal-mart or else i woudn't of bought it and from now on with my suspension and that ima spray it with this cause it gives it that real chrome look lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

som1 should use killer cans killer chrome


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

:0 nice chrome on that frame


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well i got a pic of the escalade pickup with the bedcover on its not sanded yet going to do that soon but here it is and the rims im going with i might paint the rims to match the escalade and leave a chrome lip on it. i alos picked up some pegasus #1301 chrome wires and some other rims and i got some baremetal foil too but tell me what you think so far about the bed cover.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 4 2007, 04:36 PM~7404368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find these at?


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

my hobby shop has them for $17.96


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

it is spare time hobbies, website is www.sparetimehobbies.com located in winnipeg, manitoba, canada


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 4 2007, 04:43 PM~7404418
> *my hobby shop has them for $17.96
> *


 :0 Damn thats kinda pricey but I hear they're hard to find, so I guess thats not to bad.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 4 2007, 04:44 PM~7404425
> *it is spare time hobbies, website is www.sparetimehobbies.com located in winnipeg, manitoba, canada
> *


Ohhh You're in Canada, thats why so much. LOL


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

yes pricy lol but they look really nice


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 4 2007, 03:46 PM~7404440
> *:0  Damn thats kinda pricey but I hear they're hard to find, so I guess thats not to bad.
> *


r them the ones that u put together, 3 piece or somethin, they have the front set of wires that go over the back or somethin


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 4 2007, 02:48 PM~7404458
> *r them the ones that u put together, 3 piece or somethin, they have the front set of wires that go over the back or somethin
> *


yes they are you put a set of wires behind the other set then add the knock offs on


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

but also if i bought from beto that is like $10 plus shipping so it almost comes out to same price i think.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 4 2007, 03:49 PM~7404462
> *yes they are you put a set of wires behind the other set then add the knock offs on
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah I have a set, but wouldn't mind having another. $17.96 Canadian works out to be about $14.36 US or so. So thats not bad at all.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 4 2007, 02:55 PM~7404497
> *yeah I have a set, but wouldn't mind having another.  $17.96 Canadian works out to be about $14.36 US or so. So thats not bad at all.
> *


yeah but then you got to add the shipping so it all works out good


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

damn i didnt know sparetime had them shits im goin there to get me some :cheesy:


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

yo how much was the pegesus 1001's cost and did they come with tires if not what tires u gunna use


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Mar 4 2007, 03:10 PM~7404586
> *yo how much was the pegesus 1001's cost and did they come with tires if not what tires u gunna use
> *


they didnt come with tires and they were $7.67 i think and he said he didnt know what tires to put them on, there was 1 set of the 1301 and 1 more set of the 1001 left but ima look through my tires and see.


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

that sucks maybe sum tires form a 2n1 kit will fit


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

SCALE LOWS

i think homie has the same wheels and maybe a lil cheaper...


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 4 2007, 07:13 PM~7406130
> *SCALE LOWS
> 
> i think homie has the same wheels and maybe a lil cheaper...
> *


i seen some similar ones there but he aint got the 1001 ones, but also if you think of it those are american prices, i live in canada, you have to look at the price difference then the shipping so it all about equals out to the same or pretty close, i aint gonna complain over a few dollars. but scale lows has some good prices on some of them wires.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well here are some pics of the escalade with the bedcover.






















































tell me what you think.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

still needs a little bit more sanding tho.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good, loks pretty much like a silverado or w/e them trucks are witht he front clip


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

less bondo=less sanding 
when u use thick layers the bondo is prone to crack after its painted and it sucks ass trust me i know from experiance the bottom of my gto's hood cracked rite down th center :uh:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well i chose the rims im going with i got them off one of my diecast dub city models, i taped off the lip, painted the 6 spokes and then took off the tape and i have a blue rim with chrome lip, i took a black gell pen and went over the lug nuts and i went with a black trim between the chrome lip and spokes. tell me what you think,, i also foiled up the impala, looks alright for my first time, i think i did the front and back window pretty good, the side aint so good i think. but tell me what you think, and after i took these pics, i cleared the impala, it was on a old spray paint can, and someone that was in my basement knocked it over into the over spray of the clear and it dried to the side! it took some paint off and it is on the front part where the wheel is up for the 3 wheel stance, but i aint gonna redo it yet cause i aint got the decals and i need to go get some more of that tamiya paint, it is $10 fo a can at my hobby shop and they are those small cans lol.
















































okw ell tell me what you think about it.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

opps the pic of the front window of the imapala is a bad one sorry.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lookin good on the caddy! that foil is a trick to learn...i'm still workin on it myself. Your doing pretty well tho!


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 7 2007, 06:44 PM~7431553
> *lookin good on the caddy! that foil is a trick to learn...i'm still workin on it myself. Your doing pretty well tho!
> *


ty i just need some pratice lol


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

yo do yo uguys think i should enter that hollywood drop top build off? or is it to late cause i just found a 58 impala that i would like to chop the top off


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

yo cord i got the decals u need if u want them il bring em to school for ya and i finally found my cam when i got out the shower took sum pics of my regal
i think il enter the hollywood droptop builoff with it dont plan on winning it


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I say enter the 58 in the conv. buildoff. As far as the truck, it's looking really good, but please tell me you are not going to leave the wheels sticking out like that when it's finished. Please tuck then, it will look really really clean if you do..........

Looking good though.


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

what he said :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 7 2007, 06:48 PM~7431583
> *yo do yo uguys think i should enter that hollywood  drop top build off? or is it to late cause i just found  a 58 impala that i would like to chop the top off
> *



you should, its 10 somethig here... you got like an hour and a half!


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 7 2007, 09:42 PM~7433136
> *I say enter the 58 in the conv. buildoff.  As far as the truck, it's looking really good, but please tell me you are not going to leave the wheels sticking out like that when it's finished.   Please tuck then, it will look really really clean if you do..........
> 
> Looking good though.
> *


he prolly jus has the wheels like that to hold up the truck


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 7 2007, 09:42 PM~7433136
> *I say enter the 58 in the conv. buildoff.  As far as the truck, it's looking really good, but please tell me you are not going to leave the wheels sticking out like that when it's finished.  Please tuck then, it will look really really clean if you do..........
> 
> Looking good though.
> *


yes it is like that to hold up the truck atm they will be tucked


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

clean


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok i was just fooling around with the rest of the impala interior i had and here are some ppics lol


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

damn those are some old ass pics. lol jk. but looks pretty good. what u use to paint the int.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Mar 9 2007, 10:02 PM~7448164
> *damn those are some old ass pics. lol jk. but looks pretty good. what u use to paint the int.
> *


painted it white then used my gell pens to test them out


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

that is sum intense green paint sum 3 leave clovers on it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 10 2007, 12:00 AM~7448429
> *painted it white then used my gell pens to test them out
> *


shoulnt have done that buddy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

y


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah why


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

w/e i dont need these parts. i aint got the rest of the impala to do the whoel car. i was just testing to see what it all looks like covered with gell pens. they look way better if you go little parts for detail tho.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well here are some pics of the 58 i entered into the hollywood build off. i didnt do to much yet. i dont know if ima keep it with a sun roof or take the whole top off tell me what you think about it.
















i took the extra 64 impala truck and made a few cuts so it would fit for the 58 since i opened up the trunk.
















here is how the truck is being opened. i follow a tuturial on how to hinge trunks and it seems simple but kinda hard to get it all good. here is some pics of it tho.
















well tell me what you think i know the hinging aint all good but w/e it works for me.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

i am thinking of hinging the hood the same way. think i should?


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

damn nice i might hinge up the trunk in the regal im building for the hollywood top build off but im not sure if im gunna fk it up what did u use for the wire to hinge that


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Mar 10 2007, 11:01 PM~7453242
> *damn nice i might hinge up the trunk in the regal im building for the hollywood top build off but im not sure if im gunna fk it up what did u use for the wire to hinge that
> *


i used a paper clip, i took a piece of parts tree and drilled a hole thru the center a little bit bigger then the paper clip and stuck it thru then bent the paper clip so it works for opening.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice work on the hinges!


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 10 2007, 11:07 PM~7453286
> *Nice work on the hinges!
> *


ty


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well i think this is the stance i will be going with on the 58. there will be the skirts on it for sure. just aint on in the pic tho. tell me what you think.


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

nice man


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

if i use these rims on the 58 i will have to chop the knobs down on them they stick out tooo far.


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah i noticed


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i like that stance!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I like it but I thought this thread was for a 64' ????


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

hes putting all his builds in here i think seems that way


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 11 2007, 10:48 AM~7454909
> *I like it but I thought this thread was for a 64' ????
> *


well project 59 i started with a 64. then i had a couple more builds i wanted to start with. i thought just to post them all in here in stead of having like 5 different topics. i know you would have been in there saying you just started a different topic lol but who cares i will keep all my builds in theis topic.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

I hinged the hood the way i wanted it. its about 1 mm from being dead on. but i can push it and it will go correct but here is some pics.
































tell me what you guys think about it so far. this is my first time making hinges for a model car.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wow thats bad ass. what did u use?(i use paper clips)


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 12 2007, 04:11 PM~7463540
> *wow thats bad ass. what did u use?(i use paper clips)
> *


yup i used paper clips too. they work good. then for the plastic i just took parts tree and drilled a hole through the center.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well i got a little bit more work done here but before i hinge the 2nd door telll me how i should do it.








then should i put the other door hinged normal. or the same way?
















tell me what you guys think so far.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice Its looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 12 2007, 06:10 PM~7464417
> *yup i used paper clips too. they work good. then for the  plastic i just took  parts tree and drilled a hole through the center.
> *


just like me!


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

nice


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey Lately ive been busy on studying how these hoppers work and ive been building myself a 1:64 scale one. this is my first ever hopper, its 1:64 scale just got the motor and everything to work good, the outer part of the car needs alot of work the back tires aint set right but hey who cares right now i am happy i got past the hard part, in these 2 vids i just made it flip with lots of power and then the second one i made it stand on the tailgate, it can hop i will make a vid on that later, i still need to get a a switch or a button for this i was just touchin a wire to the batter as you can see, in there i have balck tape on my hand holding some paper towel in there cause i had to cut up a buick riviera;s chassi to fit the regal(cause the regal came with a metal one and was to heavy) but for now i got 2 vids for you to watch (very short just testing it out to see how it worked)
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p149/cu...nt=000_2225.flv
and..
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p149/cu...nt=000_2224.flv
tell me what you think so far and A thanks goes out to Hoppinmad and Didimakeyascream for answering all my pms about how this all works and thanks for all the help guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry, the page you requested was not found 
Please check the URL for proper spelling and capitalization. If you're having trouble locating a page on Photobucket, try visiting the home page. Also, you may find what you are looking for using the search below.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok try these vids, i know they suck but i dont care its my first one and it aint done yet but w/e i will get better, you gotta start somewhere.
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p149/cu...nt=000_2225.flv
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p149/cu...nt=000_2224.flv


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

i really dont like it.. im no hater or nothin like that, but its jus my opinion.. but for a first build its pretty good, id work on the way you lock up your suspension, thats the part that looks all goofy to me, but keep it up and welcome to lil


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

aye but that body work on the other page back looks good


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Mar 17 2007, 02:29 PM~7497390
> *i really dont like it.. im no hater or nothin like that, but its jus my opinion.. but for a first build its pretty good, id work on the way you lock up your suspension, thats the part that looks all goofy to me, but keep it up and welcome to lil
> *


yeah 3that was temeparliy taped there i know it wasnt right its all apart and im building a new chassis for it right now.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Mar 17 2007, 02:31 PM~7497399
> *aye but that body work on the other page back looks good
> *


ty


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

well heres a bigger improvement from the last one i experimented on, this is a 1:24 scale 64 impala chassis, i just stuck my 64 body over it and this is how it hops nice and slow tell me what you think and should it just be a single motor hopper or should i have 3 motors , 3 switches, 1 to hop the front and 2 for the back, 1 on each side of the ubar and when you hit 1 switch it will pose the car as 3 wheels, tell me what you think.
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p149/cu...nt=000_2262.flv


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

i like that 58 bro. i wanna get one now. n i like everything on there suicide looks good


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Mar 21 2007, 07:19 PM~7525379
> *i like that 58 bro. i wanna get one now. n i like everything on there suicide looks good
> *


ty i just finished suiciding the other door lol its just drying up right now.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

o yeah if anyone wants to know how i setup the front on this hopper just send me a pm and ill show you pics of how to do it the pics basically speek for themselves when i show you . just give me a pm if ya wanna know.


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

what do u use to power it?


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

you gotta tell me where you got the rear wheels on that 64 man :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Mar 21 2007, 08:41 PM~7526209
> *you gotta tell me where you got the  rear wheels on that 64 man :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


lol im still debating on if i should just lock it up or make it 3 wheel and hop...... and 65 lorider i use a 6volt batterie hooked up to a switch, and a motor and the motor makes it hop. just send me a pm and ill tell you how to make it


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok tell me what you guys think i should do have 3 motors, 3 switches, have 1 to hop the front and 2 for the back, so i can 3 wheel or lock the back upand hop the front or should i just make it 2 switches 2 motors just have it like lowrider , then lock the back up and hop the front?


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok here is a tuturial on how to build a basic front hopper.

ok first the supplies you iwll need are, some styrene, some string, a motor, wire, a switch and a chasssis and a dremel if needed. here are soem pics of how i built the front, very simple. 

first cut the wheel wells like this, so its a big square








then make this the piece is just a square bassically with aother piece at the end to connect to the front part of the chassis,








then cut out some wheel wells to fit where you cut out of the chassis,








then glue some pieces like this together,








then cut a stright line, so the previous step when you glue it on you can see right throuhg on both left and right sides.
then cut this piece off of the car, also any rised pieces you have oto shave down.
then cut your custome front part so it all fits under the chassis.








glue on that piece make sure you can see through the holes tho. also glue a paperclip over the square hole, make sure there is room for a string to go through on the side closest to front.








make sure these holes were cut








then that is what it should look like.








these were taken before everything was glued so theres alot of tape on there but you basically get the idea. sorry for bad pics.
ok the motor is right up against the wheel well, i just taped it there for now, then i have a ratchet socket on the other side to even out the weight so it dont hop and flip on its side.








then tie a string to your ubar, run it under that bar you put with the hole under it. then tie it to the shaft of your motor,leave a little slack but not much.








then add some fishing weiights to the trunk, i taped them there so they wouldnt fall out when it hops,








then i got this 6volt battery EVEREADY SUPER HEAVY DUTY.









then i bought this ON/OFF toggle switch SPST GB(GARDNER BENDER) is the brand name of it, you can pick it up at a home depot or revy or rona w/e you got by you. the should be in the switch isle.








then this is how you wire it.
1 WIRE FROM THE MOTOR TO THE BATTERY.
1 WIRE FROM THE MOTOR TO THE SWITCH THE WIRE FROM THE MOTOR TO THE SWITCH HAS TO BE CONNECTED TO THE OFF POSITION. THEN ALL YOUR WIRES THAT GO TO THE MOTOR ARE WIRED.
THEN ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS RUN A WIRE FROM THE OTHER SLOT OF THE BATTERY TO THE OPEN SPOT OF THE SSWITH( THE ON POSITION)
THEN YOU GOT YOURSELF A HOPPER, THE AMOUNT OF WEIGHT DEPENDS ON THE CAR, ONCE YOU ADD THE BODY ON IT CHANGES, YOU WILL ALWAYS BE FOOLING AROUND WITH THE STRING. IF YOU STICK AROUND AND WAIT I AM CURRENTLY WORKING ON MAKING THE BACK HAVE 1 MOTOR AND MAKE IT LOCK UP THEN YOU ARE ABLE TO HOP THE FRONT. JUST PM ME BACK IF YOUNEED HELP WITH ANYTHING ELSE.


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

:0 good tutorial but i wont be buildin one till im done my other 50 projects


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Mar 24 2007, 11:10 AM~7542739
> *:0 good tutorial but i wont be buildin one till im done my other 50 projects
> *


lol i still didnt finish 1 project yet but i will soon it will be like all them finished up at once but i gotta stop starting new ones. its because i start one get as far as i can then i need something from the hobby shop. then i end up starting a new one lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i belive u got the wrong switch the togel turns on and off so how is your car gonna go up and back down it your only turning it on???


U need a spring loaded switch so when u press it one way the motors spin on direction and when u hit it the other way the motor spins in the opposite direction hope i made sense i havnt built a hopper in so long :happysad:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 24 2007, 02:45 PM~7543698
> *i belive u got the wrong switch the togel turns on and off so how is your car gonna go up and back down it your only turning it on???
> U need a spring loaded switch so when u press it one way the motors spin on direction and when u hit it the other way the motor spins in the opposite direction hope i made sense i havnt built a hopper in so long :happysad:
> *


i know exactly what you mean but mine works like that its simply the motor is at the front and a ratchet socket the same weight as the motor opposite of it, so there when i hit the switch it hops thenn the weight of the motor and ratchet socket makes the car go down, i dont need a 2 way switch.
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p149/cu...nt=000_2262.flv


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok i am making a tuturial on how to do the back . will post soon.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok i just got back from the states and i went shopping at hoby town usa and got a few things from there. heres what i got.
















is this paint any good? i picked up quiet a bit of itlol should be good.








i got 2 hoppin hydro chassis, 1 is a front and back hopper, the other is a basic front hopper, but they are the same chassis. 1 just comes with 2 mottors and all that the other one has only 1 lol. only $10 each so i thought i would pick em up. i also got the hoppin hydros battery for $10 and its alright.








i found these at walmart for $7 each so i thought i would pick up a couple and see how they work. anyone try these? they any good?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I WANT ONE :0


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

when i got there at 5 o clock the store was bought out :angry: w/e il hit up sparetime hobbys on my sparetime :biggrin:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Mar 30 2007, 10:45 PM~7588994
> *when i got there at 5 o clock the store was bought out  :angry:  w/e il hit up sparetime hobbys on my sparetime :biggrin:
> *


lol yeah i got there at lunch time(12) and left at 4 lol spent alot fo cash there(250+)


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

the testors decal shit is alright, but not very good


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 31 2007, 12:28 AM~7589320
> *the testors decal shit is alright, but not very good
> *


ty. well i thought i better of picked it up because they dont sell that around me and for $7 each that aint bad at all so what the hell ill give it a try lol.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well once again i seen this kit and i thought that i had to get my knife and cut it up lol heres a before and after pic of where i am with it now..








thats how it came.








this is it now. i put some bondo onthe roof but i did not sand it yet. i just taped the bedcover on so far i will thro some bondo on it today.
















tell me what you guys think so far. o and the 58 impala the left suicide door broke off so i have to redo it :angry: it got caught when i was coming up from my basement on the stair and ripped off lol.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

o and this truck will be a drag truck as you can see with the tires lol tell me if those rims go good with it.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that looks like a pretty cool project


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

wanna sell or trade me that 86 monte :happysad:


----------

